# Cell Phone



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Any American expats using a T Mobile 5G phone in the Philippines ?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I went to 7-11 store in Makati and purchased a Globe brand SIM card for around $1 which came with a few GB of data valid for 5 days.

The 7-11 employee installed the SIM card and got it working.
(Save your old SIM for when you are in the USA)

If your phone uses ESIM, you'll need to figure that out with the cell service store.


Then one day each week I would walk to Globe store in Greenbelt shopping center in Makati to buy a 8GB data load for around $2.

Strange they sell 1 week plans, rather than monthly plans.

I never used all 8GB in 1 week.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. That will work for me. No real family left here. I just need to communicate with my bank and make monthly transfers.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Oh, I forgot to mention I use a Google Pixel XL phone.
The original, before they started numbering them.

It came directly from Google.
So it is unlocked.

If your phone was purchased from T-Mobile, it is possible your phone is locked to only work on T-Mobile.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

No sir, I bought it out right and made them unlock it in my presence. It should work then. I'll be arriving in late January. Getting married on Valentine's Day we hope and then 13 A Visa for me. I won't.be.in a big hurry to come back to the United States. We will apply for a spouse Visa for her to come back here. I'm not sure how long that process takes. I just need internet and English speaking cable TV lol.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Thanks for responding. That will work for me. No real family left here. I just need to communicate with my bank and make monthly transfers.


You had better inquire at your bank to insure you will not be closed out as you intend to stay here for a long spell. Update travel plan with your bank or the first time you try to use a card will be locked. Automatic payments can be setup. Some banks do not allow you to have an account if you live outside CONUS.

I do all my banking business with my 2 banking institutions in the states at their websites only. Most any or near all banking business (transfers, payments, credit cards, travel plans, etc) can be done online.

Fred


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Buy a dual sim phone here in PI. They are cheap enough. Then put your US sim in, plus your local one. US sim can be used for receiving bank codes (texts) from back home, etc.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thanks Fred, I did that the last time and in my little local branch, I know the manager and she has my cell phone number and I have hers. They're good about this, they did it for me the last time. Appreciate it though because if it isn't said, it doesn't get done.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> Buy a dual sim phone here in PI. They are cheap enough. Then put your US sim in, plus your local one. US sim can be used for receiving bank codes (texts) from back home, etc.


Nice, thank you.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

AppalachianBiker said:


> The Filipina I belong to won't even let me talk to the ones in the cell phone stores or kiosks lol. I started to say my Filipina but realized I needed to rephrase that.


At these prices, (for dual sim) you can afford to treat your young lady to one also. 
.
https://www.lazada.com.ph/tag/dual-...sim smartphones_1_1&catalog_redirect_tag=true


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I arrived in Manila 17 days ago and in the airport saw a kiosk selling SIM cards. I bought a Smart data sim with 110GB on it for 1000PHP. He then said that there was a 6GB bonus so ended up with 116GB. Its let me do all sorts, heavy youtubing, surfing, online gaming. I dont know how good/bad deal this is but much prefer it to what was I was doing on previous visits - topping up with 500PHP at a time for smaller data chunks. I hotspot so I can share data with the gf.

As of today 30GB remains.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I arrived in Manila 17 days ago and in the airport saw a kiosk selling SIM cards. I bought a Smart data sim with 110GB on it for 1000PHP. He then said that there was a 6GB bonus so ended up with 116GB. Its let me do all sorts, heavy youtubing, surfing, online gaming. I dont know how good/bad deal this is but much prefer it to what was I was doing on previous visits - topping up with 500PHP at a time for smaller data chunks. I hotspot so I can share data with the gf.
> 
> As of today 30GB remains.


Terminal 3 ?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Terminal 3 ?


Yea T3! I was on Cebu Pacific.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'll be flying into T3 from Japan.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I arrived in Manila 17 days ago and in the airport saw a kiosk selling SIM cards. I bought a Smart data sim with 110GB on it for 1000PHP. He then said that there was a 6GB bonus so ended up with 116GB. Its let me do all sorts, heavy youtubing, surfing, online gaming. I dont know how good/bad deal this is but much prefer it to what was I was doing on previous visits - topping up with 500PHP at a time for smaller data chunks. I hotspot so I can share data with the gf.
> 
> As of today 30GB remains.


You did just fine Katana, I'm sort of new at using the Smart phone here but you can avail of Internet for 90 pesos for one week Globe, unsure of other providers plus you could add unlimited calling for 50 pesos 3 days. So many good deals and the person loading your SIM would know.

My Gcash also provides loading my SIM, I'm still learning how to select the correct plan, so with Gcash you could load your own phone, I haven't taken off my training wheels yet with the Smart phone loading but I'm getting there.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

You can also load ANY mobile phone online through some sites. I use recharge . com... and pay with Paypal.


----------



## Talako (Aug 13, 2020)

Google Voice is your friend. Get a number or port your number to Google Voice. Calls to the US are from a US number. Works for most text authentications as well.

Local voice and data service for a couple bucks a week and your set.


----------



## GmJones (7 mo ago)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Any American expats using a T Mobile 5G phone in the Philippines ?


I use Metro PC, part of T-Mobile. I use the feature called wifi calling and works great for me. You must have a good internet connection, which many years ago was very difficult to have. No one can tell i am in Philippines and works great for doing the security validations.
Gary J


----------

